# Sticky  Unified Finals Meca/Iasca. October 13 & 14, 2018. Louisville, KY.



## leoleal86

Only 2 months
Who's going?

Leonardo Leal Audi S3 Pro 1 and Modified
Leonardo Leal Jetta GLI Amateur and Mod Street

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## audiophile25

*re: Unified Finals Meca/Iasca. October 13 & 14, 2018. Louisville, KY.*

I should be able to make the trip.

1 Leonardo Leal Audi S3 Pro 1 and Modified
2 Leonardo Leal Jetta GLI Amateur and Mod Street
3 Michael Myers Scion iM Modified


----------



## ErinH

Thanks for starting this thread, Leo. I went ahead and made it a 'sticky' thread for the time being. 

Yep, I have every intention on being there and competing in both IASCA and MECA.


To those coming but not competing go ahead and add your name to the list and put "spectator" next to your name so at least we can still be on the lookout for you. 

*Attendees:*
1) Leonardo Leal - Audi S3 - Pro 1 and Modified
2) Leonardo Leal - Jetta GLI - Amateur and Mod Street
3) Michael Myers - Scion I'm - Modified 
4) Erin Hardison - 2006 Black Honda Civic Sedan - Pro/Am (IASCA) & Extreme (MECA)


----------



## D34dl1fter

*re: Unified Finals Meca/Iasca. October 13 & 14, 2018. Louisville, KY.*

Attendees:
1) Leonardo Leal - Audi S3 - Pro 1 and Modified
2) Leonardo Leal - Jetta GLI - Amateur and Mod Street
3) Michael Myers - Scion I'm - Modified 
4) Erin Hardison - 2006 Black Honda Civic Sedan - Pro/Am (IASCA) & Extreme (MECA) 
5) Josh Kleckner - 2011 Nissan Versa - Meca Modex ..maybe IASCA Amateur


----------



## ErinH

*re: Unified Finals Meca/Iasca. October 13 & 14, 2018. Louisville, KY.*

Here's some info for those who don't already know:

https://mecacaraudio.com/2018/01/2018-car-audio-championship-10-13-14-louisville-ky/


----------



## ErinH

Oh, and for those who maybe aren't competing in Finals but would like to get a jump on getting some points for next season through IASCA, you can compete in the IASCA INAC event held at the same time/place as Finals:
Friday, October 12, 2018 Kentucky Expo Center INAC [SQC | IQC | TC | Bass Boxing | IDBL]


----------



## ErinH

D34dl1fter said:


> 5) Josh Kleckner - 2011 Nissan Versa - Meca Modex ..maybe IASCA Amateur


I'm looking forward to getting some seat time in your latest iteration! It looks fantastic and I've heard it sounds quite awesome, too.


----------



## Ge_off_me

Attendees:
1) Leonardo Leal - Audi S3 - Pro 1 and Modified
2) Leonardo Leal - Jetta GLI - Amateur and Mod Street
3) Michael Myers - Scion I'm - Modified 
4) Erin Hardison - 2006 Black Honda Civic Sedan - Pro/Am (IASCA) & Extreme (MECA) 
5) Josh Kleckner - 2011 Nissan Versa - Meca Modex ..maybe IASCA Amateur
6) Geoff Schneider - 2016 Fiesta ST - Judging MECA


----------



## SQ Audi

Attendees:
1) Leonardo Leal - Audi S3 - Pro 1 and Modified
2) Leonardo Leal - Jetta GLI - Amateur and Mod Street
3) Michael Myers - Scion I'm - Modified 
4) Erin Hardison - 2006 Black Honda Civic Sedan - Pro/Am (IASCA) & Extreme (MECA) 
5) Josh Kleckner - 2011 Nissan Versa - Meca Modex ..maybe IASCA Amateur
6) Geoff Schneider - 2016 Fiesta ST - Judging MECA
7) Joe Wallis - 2013 Hyundai Equus - MECA MASTER and IASCA PRO 1 (not competing in finals, but competing in the other competitions to get a start on the 2019 season)


----------



## CBS13WRX

Attendees:
1) Leonardo Leal - Audi S3 - Pro 1 and Modified
2) Leonardo Leal - Jetta GLI - Amateur and Mod Street
3) Michael Myers - Scion I'm - Modified 
4) Erin Hardison - 2006 Black Honda Civic Sedan - Pro/Am (IASCA) & Extreme (MECA) 
5) Josh Kleckner - 2011 Nissan Versa - Meca Modex ..maybe IASCA Amateur
6) Geoff Schneider - 2016 Fiesta ST - Judging MECA
7) Joe Wallis - 2013 Hyundai Equus - MECA MASTER and IASCA PRO 1 (not competing in finals, but competing in the other competitions to get a start on the 2019 season)
8) Jeff Hyder- 2017 VW Jetta - Street (MECA)


----------



## Audi_SQ4

Attendees:

1) Leonardo Leal - Audi S3 - Pro 1 and Modified

2) Leonardo Leal - Jetta GLI - Amateur and Mod Street

3) Michael Myers - Scion I'm - Modified 

4) Erin Hardison - 2006 Black Honda Civic Sedan - Pro/Am (IASCA) & Extreme (MECA) 

5) Josh Kleckner - 2011 Nissan Versa - Meca Modex ..maybe IASCA Amateur

6) Geoff Schneider - 2016 Fiesta ST - Judging MECA

7) Joe Wallis - 2013 Hyundai Equus - MECA MASTER and IASCA PRO 1 (not competing in finals, but competing in the other competitions to get a start on the 2019 season)

8) Jeff Hyder- 2017 VW Jetta - Street (MECA)

9) Jeremy Wright - 2011 Audi S4 - Street (MECA) and Novice (IASCA)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi_SQ4

With this being my first Finals to compete in instead of just watch... Do most competitive stay in the same hotels ???

Thanks

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## D34dl1fter

ErinH said:


> I'm looking forward to getting some seat time in your latest iteration! It looks fantastic and I've heard it sounds quite awesome, too.


You got it brother, always look forward to getting your opinion I know you dont BS !!
I'm very happy with it, little more volume out of it and should be good to go and I was told DONT CHANGE A DAMN THING by a few lol


----------



## subterFUSE

Audi_SQ4 said:


> With this being my first Finals to compete in instead of just watch... Do most competitive stay in the same hotels ???
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Get something close to the arena. Nearest Hotel is the Hilton Garden Inn. There is a Four Points across the street from that. Those places are walking distance from the venue.


----------



## D34dl1fter

Audi_SQ4 said:


> With this being my first Finals to compete in instead of just watch... Do most competitive stay in the same hotels ???
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Theres a bunch in the area brother you can pick from on the cheap or pricey...I've got mine booked plus rental (ill leave the car inside the venue) already...im booked at the Howard Johnson just a couple minutes from the venue at 55 bucks a night...rental was 30 bucks a day...the lone thing I'll miss this year will be having the waffle house in the parking lot of the hotel :worried: last year I stayed at the red roof inn which was fine but a couple bucks more and a little farther away


----------



## SkizeR

ErinH said:


> I'm *looking forward to getting some seat time in your latest iteration*! It looks fantastic and I've heard it sounds quite awesome, too.


dont get too excited, im sure there will be at least 2 rebuilds by finals :laugh:


----------



## SkizeR

1) Leonardo Leal - Audi S3 - Pro 1 and Modified
2) Leonardo Leal - Jetta GLI - Amateur and Mod Street
3) Michael Myers - Scion I'm - Modified 
4) Erin Hardison - 2006 Black Honda Civic Sedan - Pro/Am (IASCA) & Extreme (MECA) 
5) Josh Kleckner - 2011 Nissan Versa - Meca Modex ..maybe IASCA Amateur
6) Geoff Schneider - 2016 Fiesta ST - Judging MECA
7) Joe Wallis - 2013 Hyundai Equus - MECA MASTER and IASCA PRO 1 (not competing in finals, but competing in the other competitions to get a start on the 2019 season)
8) Jeff Hyder- 2017 VW Jetta - Street (MECA)
9) Jeremy Wright - 2011 Audi S4 - Street (MECA) and Novice (IASCA)
10) Nick Apicella - might fly in - Keeping Josh under control (toughest event of the weekend)


----------



## lowcel

1) Leonardo Leal - Audi S3 - Pro 1 and Modified
2) Leonardo Leal - Jetta GLI - Amateur and Mod Street
3) Michael Myers - Scion I'm - Modified 
4) Erin Hardison - 2006 Black Honda Civic Sedan - Pro/Am (IASCA) & Extreme (MECA) 
5) Josh Kleckner - 2011 Nissan Versa - Meca Modex ..maybe IASCA Amateur
6) Geoff Schneider - 2016 Fiesta ST - Judging MECA
7) Joe Wallis - 2013 Hyundai Equus - MECA MASTER and IASCA PRO 1 (not competing in finals, but competing in the other competitions to get a start on the 2019 season)
8) Jeff Hyder- 2017 VW Jetta - Street (MECA)
9) Jeremy Wright - 2011 Audi S4 - Street (MECA) and Novice (IASCA)
10) Nick Apicella - might fly in - Keeping Josh under control (toughest event of the weekend)
11) Bruce Miller - 2012 Toyota 4Runner - Modified (MECA) and Amateur (IASCA)


----------



## captainobvious

1) Leonardo Leal - Audi S3 - Pro 1 and Modified
2) Leonardo Leal - Jetta GLI - Amateur and Mod Street
3) Michael Myers - Scion I'm - Modified 
4) Erin Hardison - 2006 Black Honda Civic Sedan - Pro/Am (IASCA) & Extreme (MECA) 
5) Josh Kleckner - 2011 Nissan Versa - Meca Modex ..maybe IASCA Amateur
6) Geoff Schneider - 2016 Fiesta ST - Judging MECA
7) Joe Wallis - 2013 Hyundai Equus - MECA MASTER and IASCA PRO 1 (not competing in finals, but competing in the other competitions to get a start on the 2019 season)
8) Jeff Hyder- 2017 VW Jetta - Street (MECA)
9) Jeremy Wright - 2011 Audi S4 - Street (MECA) and Novice (IASCA)
10) Nick Apicella - might fly in - Keeping Josh under control (toughest event of the weekend)
11) Bruce Miller - 2012 Toyota 4Runner - Modified (MECA) and Amateur (IASCA) 
12) Steve Weigner - Ford Transit Connect - Extreme (MECA) and ProAm (IASCA)


----------



## subterFUSE

1) Leonardo Leal - Audi S3 - Pro 1 and Modified
2) Leonardo Leal - Jetta GLI - Amateur and Mod Street
3) Michael Myers - Scion I'm - Modified 
4) Erin Hardison - 2006 Black Honda Civic Sedan - Pro/Am (IASCA) & Extreme (MECA) 
5) Josh Kleckner - 2011 Nissan Versa - Meca Modex ..maybe IASCA Amateur
6) Geoff Schneider - 2016 Fiesta ST - Judging MECA
7) Joe Wallis - 2013 Hyundai Equus - MECA MASTER and IASCA PRO 1 (not competing in finals, but competing in the other competitions to get a start on the 2019 season)
8) Jeff Hyder- 2017 VW Jetta - Street (MECA)
9) Jeremy Wright - 2011 Audi S4 - Street (MECA) and Novice (IASCA)
10) Nick Apicella - might fly in - Keeping Josh under control (toughest event of the weekend)
11) Bruce Miller - 2012 Toyota 4Runner - Modified (MECA) and Amateur (IASCA) 
12) Steve Weigner - Ford Transit Connect - Extreme (MECA) and ProAm (IASCA)
13) John Kiser - 2013 Audi S6 - IASCA Pro/AM, MECA Extreme


----------



## JCsAudio

Bummer, never anything in the Northeast!


----------



## captainobvious

V8toilet said:


> Bummer, never anything in the Northeast!



This is the season championship/finals- not a local or regional standard event. They have to locate it somewhat centrally where they can get maximum attendance (sorry California guys ) for competitors all over the US.


----------



## JCsAudio

captainobvious said:


> This is the season championship/finals- not a local or regional standard event. They have to locate it somewhat centrally where they can get maximum attendance (sorry California guys ) for competitors all over the US.


Understood, still the Northeast seems dead for anything car audio.


----------



## lowcel

*Unified Finals Meca/Iasca. October 13 &amp; 14, 2018. Louisville, KY.*



V8toilet said:


> Understood, still the Northeast seems dead for anything car audio.




Guys like Nick Acipella are working on fixing that. I think he was part of putting on two or three shows this season. 

Not that it helps your situation, but, I’ll end driving over 10,000 miles for car audio this year. So, I feel your pain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s

captainobvious said:


> This is the season championship/finals- not a local or regional standard event. They have to locate it somewhat centrally where they can get maximum attendance (*sorry California guys* ) for competitors all over the US.


Yep. There will likely be quite a few of us out West watching from the comfort of our couch for people to live stream results on social media. 

Hopefully someday car audio competitions will be wide spread enough to justify a rotating Finals location (East/Mid/West).


----------



## probillygun

1) Leonardo Leal - Audi S3 - Pro 1 and Modified
2) Leonardo Leal - Jetta GLI - Amateur and Mod Street
3) Michael Myers - Scion I'm - Modified 
4) Erin Hardison - 2006 Black Honda Civic Sedan - Pro/Am (IASCA) & Extreme (MECA) 
5) Josh Kleckner - 2011 Nissan Versa - Meca Modex ..maybe IASCA Amateur
6) Geoff Schneider - 2016 Fiesta ST - Judging MECA
7) Joe Wallis - 2013 Hyundai Equus - MECA MASTER and IASCA PRO 1 (not competing in finals, but competing in the other competitions to get a start on the 2019 season)
8) Jeff Hyder- 2017 VW Jetta - Street (MECA)
9) Jeremy Wright - 2011 Audi S4 - Street (MECA) and Novice (IASCA)
10) Nick Apicella - might fly in - Keeping Josh under control (toughest event of the weekend)
11) Bruce Miller - 2012 Toyota 4Runner - Modified (MECA) and Amateur (IASCA) 
12) Steve Weigner - Ford Transit Connect - Extreme (MECA) and ProAm (IASCA)
13) John Kiser - 2013 Audi S6 - IASCA Pro/AM, MECA Extreme 
14) Billy Gun - 2012 FJ Cruiser MECA ModEx


----------



## probillygun

1) Leonardo Leal - Audi S3 - Pro 1 and Modified
2) Leonardo Leal - Jetta GLI - Amateur and Mod Street
3) Michael Myers - Scion I'm - Modified 
4) Erin Hardison - 2006 Black Honda Civic Sedan - Pro/Am (IASCA) & Extreme (MECA) 
5) Josh Kleckner - 2011 Nissan Versa - Meca Modex ..maybe IASCA Amateur
6) Geoff Schneider - 2016 Fiesta ST - Judging MECA
7) Joe Wallis - 2013 Hyundai Equus - MECA MASTER and IASCA PRO 1 (not competing in finals, but competing in the other competitions to get a start on the 2019 season)
8) Jeff Hyder- 2017 VW Jetta - Street (MECA)
9) Jeremy Wright - 2011 Audi S4 - Street (MECA) and Novice (IASCA)
10) Nick Apicella - might fly in - Keeping Josh under control (toughest event of the weekend)
11) Bruce Miller - 2012 Toyota 4Runner - Modified (MECA) and Amateur (IASCA) 
12) Steve Weigner - Ford Transit Connect - Extreme (MECA) and ProAm (IASCA)
13) John Kiser - 2013 Audi S6 - IASCA Pro/AM, MECA Extreme 
14) Billy Gun - 2012 FJ Cruiser MECA ModEx 
15) Greggers - 2014 Toyota Tundra MECA Mod Street


----------



## leoleal86

captainobvious said:


> 1) Leonardo Leal - Audi S3 - Pro 1 and Modified
> 2) Leonardo Leal - Jetta GLI - Amateur and Mod Street
> 3) Michael Myers - Scion I'm - Modified
> 4) Erin Hardison - 2006 Black Honda Civic Sedan - Pro/Am (IASCA) & Extreme (MECA)
> 5) Josh Kleckner - 2011 Nissan Versa - Meca Modex ..maybe IASCA Amateur
> 6) Geoff Schneider - 2016 Fiesta ST - Judging MECA
> 7) Joe Wallis - 2013 Hyundai Equus - MECA MASTER and IASCA PRO 1 (not competing in finals, but competing in the other competitions to get a start on the 2019 season)
> 8) Jeff Hyder- 2017 VW Jetta - Street (MECA)
> 9) Jeremy Wright - 2011 Audi S4 - Street (MECA) and Novice (IASCA)
> 10) Nick Apicella - might fly in - Keeping Josh under control (toughest event of the weekend)
> 11) Bruce Miller - 2012 Toyota 4Runner - Modified (MECA) and Amateur (IASCA)
> 12) Steve Weigner - Ford Transit Connect - Extreme (MECA) and ProAm (IASCA)


I need a Demo of your truck Steve please 

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## adriancp

1) Leonardo Leal - Audi S3 - Pro 1 and Modified

2) Leonardo Leal - Jetta GLI - Amateur and Mod Street

3) Michael Myers - Scion I'm - Modified 

4) Erin Hardison - 2006 Black Honda Civic Sedan - Pro/Am (IASCA) & Extreme (MECA) 

5) Josh Kleckner - 2011 Nissan Versa - Meca Modex ..maybe IASCA Amateur

6) Geoff Schneider - 2016 Fiesta ST - Judging MECA

7) Joe Wallis - 2013 Hyundai Equus - MECA MASTER and IASCA PRO 1 (not competing in finals, but competing in the other competitions to get a start on the 2019 season)

8) Jeff Hyder- 2017 VW Jetta - Street (MECA)

9) Jeremy Wright - 2011 Audi S4 - Street (MECA) and Novice (IASCA)

10) Nick Apicella - might fly in - Keeping Josh under control (toughest event of the weekend)

11) Bruce Miller - 2012 Toyota 4Runner - Modified (MECA) and Amateur (IASCA) 

12) Steve Weigner - Ford Transit Connect - Extreme (MECA) and ProAm (IASCA)

13) John Kiser - 2013 Audi S6 - IASCA Pro/AM, MECA Extreme 

14) Billy Gun - 2012 FJ Cruiser MECA ModEx 

15) Greggers - 2014 Toyota Tundra MECA Mod Street

16) Adrian Platt - Spectator (as always lol). 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundQ SVT

1),Leonardo Leal - Audi S3 - Pro 1 and Modified

2) Leonardo Leal - Jetta GLI - Amateur and Mod Street

3) Michael Myers - Scion I'm - Modified 

4) Erin Hardison - 2006 Black Honda Civic Sedan - Pro/Am (IASCA) & Extreme (MECA) 

5) Josh Kleckner - 2011 Nissan Versa - Meca Modex ..maybe IASCA Amateur

6) Geoff Schneider - 2016 Fiesta ST - Judging MECA

7) Joe Wallis - 2013 Hyundai Equus - MECA MASTER and IASCA PRO 1 (not competing in finals, but competing in the other competitions to get a start on the 2019 season)

8) Jeff Hyder- 2017 VW Jetta - Street (MECA)

9) Jeremy Wright - 2011 Audi S4 - Street (MECA) and Novice (IASCA)

10) Nick Apicella - might fly in - Keeping Josh under control (toughest event of the weekend)

11) Bruce Miller - 2012 Toyota 4Runner - Modified (MECA) and Amateur (IASCA) 

12) Steve Weigner - Ford Transit Connect - Extreme (MECA) and ProAm (IASCA)

13) John Kiser - 2013 Audi S6 - IASCA Pro/AM, MECA Extreme 

14) Billy Gun - 2012 FJ Cruiser MECA ModEx 

15) Greggers - 2014 Toyota Tundra MECA Mod Street

16) Adrian Platt - Spectator (as always lol). 

17) Bob Johann - 1998 SVT Contour - IASCA Pro/Am. This may be the last event for the Contour.


----------



## SQ Audi

1),Leonardo Leal - Audi S3 - Pro 1 and Modified

2) Leonardo Leal - Jetta GLI - Amateur and Mod Street

3) Michael Myers - Scion I'm - Modified 

4) Erin Hardison - 2006 Black Honda Civic Sedan - Pro/Am (IASCA) & Extreme (MECA) 

5) Josh Kleckner - 2011 Nissan Versa - Meca Modex ..maybe IASCA Amateur

6) Geoff Schneider - 2016 Fiesta ST - Judging MECA

7) Jeff Hyder- 2017 VW Jetta - Street (MECA)

8) Jeremy Wright - 2011 Audi S4 - Street (MECA) and Novice (IASCA)

9) Nick Apicella - might fly in - Keeping Josh under control (toughest event of the weekend)

10) Bruce Miller - 2012 Toyota 4Runner - Modified (MECA) and Amateur (IASCA) 

11) Steve Weigner - Ford Transit Connect - Extreme (MECA) and ProAm (IASCA)

12) John Kiser - 2013 Audi S6 - IASCA Pro/AM, MECA Extreme 

13) Billy Gun - 2012 FJ Cruiser MECA ModEx 

14) Greggers - 2014 Toyota Tundra MECA Mod Street

15) Adrian Platt - Spectator (as always lol). 

16) Bob Johann - 1998 SVT Contour - IASCA Pro/Am. This may be the last event for the Contour.


----------



## leoleal86

SQ Audi said:


> 1),Leonardo Leal - Audi S3 - Pro 1 and Modified
> 
> 2) Leonardo Leal - Jetta GLI - Amateur and Mod Street
> 
> 3) Michael Myers - Scion I'm - Modified
> 
> 4) Erin Hardison - 2006 Black Honda Civic Sedan - Pro/Am (IASCA) & Extreme (MECA)
> 
> 5) Josh Kleckner - 2011 Nissan Versa - Meca Modex ..maybe IASCA Amateur
> 
> 6) Geoff Schneider - 2016 Fiesta ST - Judging MECA
> 
> 7) Jeff Hyder- 2017 VW Jetta - Street (MECA)
> 
> 8) Jeremy Wright - 2011 Audi S4 - Street (MECA) and Novice (IASCA)
> 
> 9) Nick Apicella - might fly in - Keeping Josh under control (toughest event of the weekend)
> 
> 10) Bruce Miller - 2012 Toyota 4Runner - Modified (MECA) and Amateur (IASCA)
> 
> 11) Steve Weigner - Ford Transit Connect - Extreme (MECA) and ProAm (IASCA)
> 
> 12) John Kiser - 2013 Audi S6 - IASCA Pro/AM, MECA Extreme
> 
> 13) Billy Gun - 2012 FJ Cruiser MECA ModEx
> 
> 14) Greggers - 2014 Toyota Tundra MECA Mod Street
> 
> 15) Adrian Platt - Spectator (as always lol).
> 
> 16) Bob Johann - 1998 SVT Contour - IASCA Pro/Am. This may be the last event for the Contour.


You dont go Joe? 

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SQ Audi

leoleal86 said:


> You dont go Joe?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


Hoping to make it, but not sure if my car will be done by then. We will see.


----------



## SoundQ SVT

1),Leonardo Leal - Audi S3 - Pro 1 and Modified

2) Leonardo Leal - Jetta GLI - Amateur and Mod Street

3) Michael Myers - Scion I'm - Modified 

4) Erin Hardison - 2006 Black Honda Civic Sedan - Pro/Am (IASCA) & Extreme (MECA) 

5) Josh Kleckner - 2011 Nissan Versa - Meca Modex ..maybe IASCA Amateur

6) Geoff Schneider - 2016 Fiesta ST - Judging MECA

7) Jeff Hyder- 2017 VW Jetta - Street (MECA)

8) Jeremy Wright - 2011 Audi S4 - Street (MECA) and Novice (IASCA)

9) Nick Apicella - might fly in - Keeping Josh under control (toughest event of the weekend)

10) Bruce Miller - 2012 Toyota 4Runner - Modified (MECA) and Amateur (IASCA) 

11) Steve Weigner - Ford Transit Connect - Extreme (MECA) and ProAm (IASCA)

12) John Kiser - 2013 Audi S6 - IASCA Pro/AM, MECA Extreme 

13) Billy Gun - 2012 FJ Cruiser MECA ModEx 

14) Greggers - 2014 Toyota Tundra MECA Mod Street

15) Adrian Platt - Spectator (as always lol). 

Have to drop off the list. Not sure if the car will be fixed by then. Had an incident on the track this past weekend.


----------



## knever3

Ok, i don't know if this the place to post but I would like to attend my first car audio competition. I may be traveling alone so a hotel is probably in the cards since I am coming from mid-Michigan. Any tips you could share or expectations? I figured the finals would be a good start! Lol

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## lowcel

knever3 said:


> Ok, i don't know if this the place to post but I would like to attend my first car audio competition. I may be traveling alone so a hotel is probably in the cards since I am coming from mid-Michigan. Any tips you could share or expectations? I figured the finals would be a good start! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I'm assuming you are attending as a spectator. If so it would be an awesome first show to attend. Just about everyone there will be happy to talk to you and give you a demo unless they are being judged. Since you will have a vehicle being close to the show isn't a must so you will have many hotels to choose from.

Now, if you are attending as a competitor both IASCA and MECA will be having a 2x show that you can compete in. What's awesome is that you will be in the same building as everyone competing for the championships so you can still hang out and demo until your ears are wore out.

Please keep your eyes open for a white 4Runner. I'll be more than happy to give you a demo. There will be plenty of others around me that will do the same.


----------



## lowcel

Registered for both IASCA and MECA. See you all there!


----------



## ErinH

lowcel said:


> Registered for both IASCA and MECA. See you all there!


Ditto. 


Also, since power isn't on the main IASCA Store page, here's the link:
Electrical pre-registration Unified Car Audio Championship |Store | IASCA Worldwide, Inc.


----------



## Audi_SQ4

Registered for both IASCA and MECA... 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lowcel

ErinH said:


> Ditto.
> 
> 
> Also, since power isn't on the main IASCA Store page, here's the link:
> Electrical pre-registration Unified Car Audio Championship |Store | IASCA Worldwide, Inc.


Took me a minute to find it.


----------



## nyquistrate

I haven't been to a car audio competition in . . . 20 years. I'd love to make the trip up but have a family get-together that weekend. I saw someone mention live streaming. Is this an organized stream or just individuals on personal social media accounts?


----------



## lowcel

nyquistrate said:


> I haven't been to a car audio competition in . . . 20 years. I'd love to make the trip up but have a family get-together that weekend. I saw someone mention live streaming. Is this an organized stream or just individuals on personal social media accounts?


Probably just individuals.


----------



## leoleal86

Registration Done Iasca and Meca 

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SQ Audi

I will be there, Saturday only. We have a car that will be running our product in the Finals, so we are flying out, talking to the competitor, taking them to dinner, then flying home.


----------



## lowcel

SQ Audi said:


> I will be there, Saturday only. We have a car that will be running our product in the Finals, so we are flying out, talking to the competitor, taking them to dinner, then flying home.


Impressive. Nice to see someone supporting their competitors like that.


----------



## nadams5755

i'll be registering for meca's 2018 finals.


----------



## CBS13WRX

I am officially registered. BUT I AIN'T PAY'N NO 75 DOLLA'S FOR POWER


----------



## lowcel

CBS13WRX said:


> I am officially registered. BUT I AIN'T PAY'N NO 75 DOLLA'S FOR POWER


Keep in mind your vehicle can only be running to enter and leave the building.


----------



## CBS13WRX

lowcel said:


> Keep in mind your vehicle can only be running to enter and leave the building.


I am probably going to be buying some sort of portable power station.


----------



## subterFUSE

CBS13WRX said:


> I am probably going to be buying some sort of portable power station.




How does the power station get power?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBS13WRX

subterFUSE said:


> How does the power station get power?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.jackery.com/product/explorer-240/


----------



## knever3

lowcel said:


> I'm assuming you are attending as a spectator. If so it would be an awesome first show to attend. Just about everyone there will be happy to talk to you and give you a demo unless they are being judged. Since you will have a vehicle being close to the show isn't a must so you will have many hotels to choose from.
> 
> Now, if you are attending as a competitor both IASCA and MECA will be having a 2x show that you can compete in. What's awesome is that you will be in the same building as everyone competing for the championships so you can still hang out and demo until your ears are wore out.
> 
> Please keep your eyes open for a white 4Runner. I'll be more than happy to give you a demo. There will be plenty of others around me that will do the same.


Thank you so much for the reply! I don't know anyone personally on this forum even though I've been a member for nearly 10 years. I haven't met anyone in person so it would be wonderful if I could get some contacts to talk about audio in the future. I have been collecting equipment for the Last 5 Years for my car, having a 5 year old and a three-year-old make it really difficult and selfish to put it in my car.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## lowcel

You will be pleasantly surprised at how friendly and welcoming people will be at Finals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi_SQ4

knever3 said:


> Thank you so much for the reply! I don't know anyone personally on this forum even though I've been a member for nearly 10 years. I haven't met anyone in person so it would be wonderful if I could get some contacts to talk about audio in the future. I have been collecting equipment for the Last 5 Years for my car, having a 5 year old and a three-year-old make it really difficult and selfish to put it in my car.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Brother, I'll be at my first Finals in probably... 20+ years... This time actually competing... 

I have two 6 year old boys... Believe me, I understand where you're coming from... Please look me up... I'd enjoy talking to you and demoing my car... Always glad to get some feedback !

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

knever3 said:


> Thank you so much for the reply! I don't know anyone personally on this forum even though I've been a member for nearly 10 years. I haven't met anyone in person so it would be wonderful if I could get some contacts to talk about audio in the future. I have been collecting equipment for the Last 5 Years for my car, having a 5 year old and a three-year-old make it really difficult and selfish to put it in my car.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk





Stop by to introduce yourself and get a demo of my gray Transit Connect van.


-Steve


----------



## D34dl1fter

Registered!

knever3, stop by and grab a demo...blue 2011 nissan versa hatchback

Josh


----------



## ErinH

knever3 said:


> Thank you so much for the reply! I don't know anyone personally on this forum even though I've been a member for nearly 10 years. I haven't met anyone in person so it would be wonderful if I could get some contacts to talk about audio in the future. I have been collecting equipment for the Last 5 Years for my car, having a 5 year old and a three-year-old make it really difficult and selfish to put it in my car.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I understand where you're coming from. I took a few years off from competing after my daughter was born. I still have to take days off work to work on my car solely because I don't like working on it when my family is home and I could/should be spending time with them. So, I definitely get it. 

Anyway, as the others have said you'll have no problems finding people to chat with and get demos from. Myself included. If you look for a black 2006 civic sedan with Alabama plates that'll be me and you're more than welcome to get a demo. Just remember to bring your own music on CD/USB/phone if you can because I doubt you'll want to listen to my collection of boy band hits.


----------



## knever3

Great news guys! A coworker agreed to switch me days so I can go! I can't wait I am so excited to meet you all this is so welcoming. I just need to know where to get a hotel if anyone is familiar.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## leoleal86

*Re: Unified Finals Meca/Iasca. October 13 &amp; 14, 2018. Louisville, KY.*

Stop by and I give you a demo of my cars look for Red Audi S3 and White Jetta GLI

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lowcel

knever3 said:


> Great news guys! A coworker agreed to switch me days so I can go! I can't wait I am so excited to meet you all this is so welcoming. I just need to know where to get a hotel if anyone is familiar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


A lot of us are staying at the Hilton Garden Inn since it is within walking distance of the venue.


----------



## lowcel

Buy one get one free coupon for spectators. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

^ LOL @ "-4PM" part for Sunday. MECA won't wrap up until waaaaay after that. Though, I'll probably be getting on the road sometime around that time.


----------



## ErinH

lowcel said:


> A lot of us are staying at the Hilton Garden Inn since it is within walking distance of the venue.


I already called dibs on the top bunk in Steve's (captainobvious') room. But if he starts snoring, can I get top bunk in yours?


----------



## lowcel

ErinH said:


> I already called dibs on the top bunk in Steve's (captainobvious') room. But if he starts snoring, can I get top bunk in yours?


You will have to fight Big Mike for it. With that said, I promise you I snore worse than Steve.


----------



## lowcel

ErinH said:


> ^ LOL @ "-4PM" part for Sunday. MECA won't wrap up until waaaaay after that. Though, I'll probably be getting on the road sometime around that time.


The separate install judge should help things go smoother this year. However, I did go ahead and make a hotel reservation for Sunday night. I barely made it home last year. I had jury duty that Monday morning and I had to call in sick.


----------



## ErinH

lowcel said:


> You will have to fight Big Mike for it. With that said, I promise you I snore worse than Steve.


You could have just told me you don't like me. No need to beat around the bush.  :mean:


----------



## lowcel

ErinH said:


> You could have just told me you don't like me. No need to beat around the bush.  :mean:


It's not so much that I don't like you as I just don't trust you around me when I sleep. I know that deep down you are a chubby chaser. :surprised:


----------



## ErinH

lowcel said:


> The separate install judge should help things go smoother this year. However, I did go ahead and make a hotel reservation for Sunday night. I barely made it home last year. I had jury duty that Monday morning and I had to call in sick.


I've got about a 5 hour drive so I can hang around a while but will probably go ahead and go home Sunday afternoon/night. I'd rather not burn up more hotel points just to be told I didn't place.


----------



## ErinH

lowcel said:


> It's not so much that I don't like you as I just don't trust you around me when I sleep. I know that deep down you are a chubby chaser. :surprised:


I see. So, it’s kind of like you’re doing me a favor.


----------



## lowcel

ErinH said:


> I see. So, it’s kind of like you’re doing me a favor.


Now you're catching on. You're welcome!


----------



## CBS13WRX

ErinH said:


> I've got about a 5 hour drive so I can hang around a while but will probably go ahead and go home Sunday afternoon/night. I'd rather not burn up more hotel points just to be told I didn't place.


Thanks, for reminding me that I am throwing my money away by staying Sunday night.


----------



## audiophile25

As long as I am not sick this year, I am going to try and listen to more cars this year. Of course anyone is welcome to demo mine.


----------



## Justin Zazzi

I'm going to attend finals for the first time, and not work a moment of it.
Gonna be great!


----------



## soundstreamer

I should be a spectator for one of the days. Haven't been to a finals be many years so should be a good time. Hopefully will get a chance to listen to a few peoples vehicles.


----------



## SQ Audi

Justin Zazzi said:


> I'm going to attend finals for the first time, and not work a moment of it.
> Gonna be great!



I will be looking for you. We will be there all day Saturday.


----------



## SoundQ SVT

I just signed up. Just couldn't get motivated to do it earlier. 

This will be the final competition for the Contour, and since I don't have another project lined up it will be the last for me to enter for the foreseeable future too.

The friends I have made in this hobby over the past 25+ years are what has kept me coming back these last couple years. But, it is time to move on to other things. 

If you want to have one last listen, please do not hesitate. My car will be open unless a judge is in it, and I will only be judged once for sure but no more than twice. I haven't decided if I'll enter the IASCA 3x as well, but leaning toward not.


----------



## SoundQ SVT

1) Leonardo Leal - Audi S3 - Pro 1 and Modified

2) Leonardo Leal - Jetta GLI - Amateur and Mod Street

3) Michael Myers - Scion I'm - Modified 

4) Erin Hardison - 2006 Black Honda Civic Sedan - Pro/Am (IASCA) & Extreme (MECA) 

5) Josh Kleckner - 2011 Nissan Versa - Meca Modex ..maybe IASCA Amateur

6) Geoff Schneider - 2016 Fiesta ST - Judging MECA

7) Jeff Hyder- 2017 VW Jetta - Street (MECA)

8) Jeremy Wright - 2011 Audi S4 - Street (MECA) and Novice (IASCA)

9) Nick Apicella - might fly in - Keeping Josh under control (toughest event of the weekend)

10) Bruce Miller - 2012 Toyota 4Runner - Modified (MECA) and Amateur (IASCA) 

11) Steve Weigner - Ford Transit Connect - Extreme (MECA) and ProAm (IASCA)

12) John Kiser - 2013 Audi S6 - IASCA Pro/AM, MECA Extreme 

13) Billy Gun - 2012 FJ Cruiser MECA ModEx 

14) Greggers - 2014 Toyota Tundra MECA Mod Street

15) Adrian Platt - Spectator (as always lol). 

16) Bob Johann - 1998 SVT Contour IASCA Pro Am. One last time.


----------



## Audi_SQ4

SoundQ SVT said:


> I just signed up. Just couldn't get motivated to do it earlier.
> 
> This will be the final competition for the Contour, and since I don't have another project lined up it will be the last for me to enter for the foreseeable future too.
> 
> The friends I have made in this hobby over the past 25+ years are what has kept me coming back these last couple years. But, it is time to move on to other things.
> 
> If you want to have one last listen, please do not hesitate. My car will be open unless a judge is in it, and I will only be judged once for sure but no more than twice. I haven't decided if I'll enter the IASCA 3x as well, but leaning toward not.


I'm looking forward to finally getting the opportunity to listen to the Contour... Absolutely love that install !!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lowcel

Anyone else getting excited?


----------



## nadams5755

lowcel said:


> Anyone else getting excited?


yeah, except the drive


----------



## benny z

Ben Zimmerman - Granite Durango (budget/mild build) & Silver E46 BMW (no ****s given/wild build)


----------



## captainobvious

benny z said:


> Ben Zimmerman - Granite Durango (budget/mild build) & Silver E46 BMW (no ****s given/wild build)





I'll take option 2 please.


----------



## benny z

captainobvious said:


> I'll take option 2 please.


me too. any day of the week.


----------



## ErinH

benny z said:


> me two.


fixed


----------



## ErinH

actually, I'd like to get a demo in both if you have time.


----------



## benny z

ErinH said:


> actually, I'd like to get a demo in both if you have time.


i'll show you mine if you show me yours.


----------



## leoleal86

benny z said:


> Ben Zimmerman - Granite Durango (budget/mild build) & Silver E46 BMW (no ****s given/wild build)


Can you give me a demo Ben? 

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

benny z said:


> i'll show you mine if you show me yours.


----------



## benny z

leoleal86 said:


> Can you give me a demo Ben?


Yes, of course. Looking forward to seeing you again!


----------



## CBS13WRX

Well, for those that don't know I finished 3rd in MECA Street. My car is not glamorous does not have no real pretty trunk installation but it doesn't sound to bad. I am thinking in the future I may be getting asked for more demos.


----------



## lowcel

CBS13WRX said:


> Well, for those that don't know I finished 3rd in MECA Street. My car is not glamorous does not have no real pretty trunk installation but it doesn't sound to bad. I am thinking in the future I may be getting asked for more demos.


Congratulations!


----------



## naiku

CBS13WRX said:


> Well, for those that don't know I finished 3rd in MECA Street.


Congratulations. I was wondering how the guys that competed finished.


----------



## Mullings

What car was yours? I finished 3rd in the 2x extreme class, you had to see me, it was the blue Prius I was putting together at the show cuz I didn’t plan on going since the car wasn’t ready but said give it a try, judging was supposed to be on Sunday so I thought I had time Saturday to finish and tune when Kyle ragsdale walked up and ask if I was ready and I said not till Sunday for judging and he said nope I have to finish now and gave me about half an hour . When he came back I was level matching and fine tuning the time alignment and he said “it’s now or never” so I let him jump in and at the announcements I wasn’t even thinking about even making the top 5 till they called my name, everybody that was around my car while I was working on it was shocked, I couldn’t believe I managed to pull off a 81on a unfinished tune. So on Sunday morning I asked Kyle to go listen to the car and give his thoughts and he said all it needs is more sub bass and minor fine tuning, same feedback from mike young and two other judges. Overall it was a blast though, I demo so many cars that in the end bill call me like 3 times to listen to his truck but my ears was shot at that time.


----------



## naiku

Mullings said:


> I finished 3rd in the 2x extreme class


Congratulations


----------



## ErinH

FWIW, there's been a lot of photos from Finals posted on the _Strictly Sound Quality_ Facebook page. If you guys want to check them out but are anti-social media, just make a dummy account and go join the group, look at the photos, then delete the account. Easy peasy.


----------



## ErinH

Mullings said:


> What car was yours? I finished 3rd in the 2x extreme class, you had to see me, it was the blue Prius I was putting together at the show cuz I didn’t plan on going since the car wasn’t ready but said give it a try, judging was supposed to be on Sunday so I thought I had time Saturday to finish and tune when Kyle ragsdale walked up and ask if I was ready and I said not till Sunday for judging and he said nope I have to finish now and gave me about half an hour . When he came back I was level matching and fine tuning the time alignment and he said “it’s now or never” so I let him jump in and at the announcements I wasn’t even thinking about even making the top 5 till they called my name, everybody that was around my car while I was working on it was shocked, I couldn’t believe I managed to pull off a 81on a unfinished tune. So on Sunday morning I asked Kyle to go listen to the car and give his thoughts and he said all it needs is more sub bass and minor fine tuning, same feedback from mike young and two other judges. Overall it was a blast though, I demo so many cars that in the end bill call me like 3 times to listen to his truck but my ears was shot at that time.



I never got a chance to demo your car. But it was great meeting you and hanging out with you a bit. You're a good dude. Congrats on your placings! Hope to see you again in the future.


----------



## lowcel

Mullings said:


> What car was yours? I finished 3rd in the 2x extreme class, you had to see me, it was the blue Prius I was putting together at the show cuz I didn’t plan on going since the car wasn’t ready but said give it a try, judging was supposed to be on Sunday so I thought I had time Saturday to finish and tune when Kyle ragsdale walked up and ask if I was ready and I said not till Sunday for judging and he said nope I have to finish now and gave me about half an hour . When he came back I was level matching and fine tuning the time alignment and he said “it’s now or never” so I let him jump in and at the announcements I wasn’t even thinking about even making the top 5 till they called my name, everybody that was around my car while I was working on it was shocked, I couldn’t believe I managed to pull off a 81on a unfinished tune. So on Sunday morning I asked Kyle to go listen to the car and give his thoughts and he said all it needs is more sub bass and minor fine tuning, same feedback from mike young and two other judges. Overall it was a blast though, I demo so many cars that in the end bill call me like 3 times to listen to his truck but my ears was shot at that time.


Congratulations on the great finish. I wish I would have gotten a demo from you. I was parked beside you all weekend in the white 4Runner.


----------



## D34dl1fter

lowcel said:


> Congratulations on the great finish. I wish I would have gotten a demo from you. I was parked beside you all weekend in the white 4Runner.


Bruce how could you he was in that car the entire weekend with the laptop and mic connected to him I think...LOL jk well sort of.... it wasnt the entire time just 75 % 

For anyone that doesnt know he is just an all around great guy but also a perfectionist with relentless drive so he was very busy making sure to present a great sounding car after the long trip from ny...I'm happy to call him a friend, one of the many I've met through car audio and going to shows.

Look out not only for his car to place well in the lanes next year but also his install skills to be put on full display because he is the same in that area as well.

Great job at your first finals brother...there are good things ahead for you


----------



## Mullings

Thanks guys, it was great meeting you too Erin and lowcel, now I know who lowcel is, you guys cars sounds amazing, lowcel’s car almost gave me a seizure with that fireworks track and Erin’s has that stage width that has me relistening to tracks to confirm that I’m hearing the actual music and not something outside of the car, also I pray that everybody make it home safely as some people are still driving back home. Als big shoutout to Christopher “Toronto Chris” who came all the way from Toronto just to demo finals cars, thanks for your feedback and I hope to see you at a get together or meet in the future.


----------



## Mullings

Thanks josh,I’m touched by your comments and I appreciate you, nick, Leonard, Ron and everybody that shows that genuine love,respect and knowledge to a sq newb, everybody knows that Jamaican men doesn’t show love for other men lol but I had to give each of you guy a hug and remind you how much i appreciate you guys.


----------



## SkizeR

CBS13WRX said:


> Well, for those that don't know I finished 3rd in MECA Street. My car is not glamorous does not have no real pretty trunk installation but it doesn't sound to bad. I am thinking in the future I may be getting asked for more demos.


thats honestly really impressive considering there were 20(?) in that class


----------



## SkizeR

That said, here is my Finals album hosted on imgur.

https://imgur.com/a/zIGwQDk


Sorry for a lot of duplicates. During the awards i had my camera on burst mode and i am not trying to filter through all of them to find the best of each set. That said, i finally got to meet our dear leader, /u/beardednole and his friend /u/MPAncraVErbo . Glad you guys made it out. Its definitely an experience for someone whos new to the competition side of things. And heres a little copy/paste from my FB post..

Wow. What a great time we shared this weekend. The team at Apicella Auto Sound would like to congratulate not only the winners, placers, or whatever, but everyone that made it out to the 2018 Finals. Seems like every years line up gets even more crazy than the last. I'd personally like to thank Damian Mullings (he doesnt have a facebook..yet), who not only joined me on this trip, but will be joining Apicella Auto Sound as its first full time employee very shortly. This dude has more skills and passion for this that i could even attempt to explain via text, so i wont even bother. His car is the matte blue Prius with esotar 6.5's and tweeters in his pillars for those of you wondering. I'd also like to thank Josh Kleckner (who also doesnt have a facebook). I met this man about 5 years ago when i first got into the hobby. I had just started an apprenticeship in the industry and went to a show at Stephen Krells old shop where i met him. Josh was different than anyone else at that small event. He just loved to do crazy **** with his system, much like i always wanted to do. It was inspiring. We kept in contact through forums and email over the years when i got a message from him last summer when i was still working out of my parents driveway asking if i would like to do some work on his install. It was my chance. Finally someone who was as willing to do absurd **** to take their system to the next level. Not only did he let me, but he trusted me. However many iterations later, he still trusts me to take this car as far as it can, and i cant thank him enough for that. This past weekend it has done the best it ever has at finals.. 3rd place in MECA's Modex class. Although its not what we were hoping for, i really couldnt ask for any better. What we really wanted was to de-throne Rob Bess, but thats proven much more difficult than we could have imagined. Rob, your talent and passion are truly inspiring, but we're coming for ya next year  .. Hats off to Rob, Robert Corwin, Jason Hale, John Hale, Kirk Proffitt, and the rest of Team Audio Specialists. As a new shop owner/competitor(?) i can only aim to achieve half of what Rob and Steve Cook have done in our field. Steve, im still upset we didnt get to cross paths this weekend, but hats off to you and Team Audio X as well. Especially Tim Smith for taking home the cup this year. To my fellow SSQ guys, Joseph Davis, Bruce Miller, Geoff Schneider, Kyle Ragsdale (nice to finally meet you after all these years), Its always a fun time hanging out with you guys. Till next time. Ron Baker, Leonard Day, and Albert Akinduro.. you guys are always a blast to be around and never fail to make me laugh. Paul Adams, it was great to finally meet you and congrats on defending the street class title. Hope you and your brother from another mother Nick Adams make it home safely. Nick, congrats as well and it was also great to finally meet you. Your car kicked serious ass, and the build John Tanaka did in it is flawless. Still need to work on that stage width though sarcasm.. Brian Mitchell aka The River Gambler, still not sure how you even made it there, but im glad you did. The new setup is awesome and congrats on how you did this weekend. Safe trip home. Erin Hardison, was about god damn time we can shoot the **** in person instead of on FB messenger. The system in your Civic is damn impressive. Your car very well might be the one i'd take if i had to pick a key off the rack and drive it on out of there. Gerald J. Costa, damn good job on the new install. It sounded much better than i have ever heard it before. Have a safe trip home, dont drive off the side of the earth. Matt Roberts, Richard Papasin, Vinny Taylor, and the rest of the judges.. you guys did a great job out there. We need more like you if we want this hobby of ours to continue. Steve Stern, im really happy to see MECA growing and i'm happy to be apart of it in some way. Steve Head, your a funny son of a *****, please never change. Sucks we didnt get to talk much this weekend. Dan E. Arndt, good job out there, and i cant wait to see what you come up with next year if you decide to move up. Feel free to message me and pick my brain. Mic Wallace, unfortunately i didnt even see you were there until awards. Good job on placing though. Brian Gill, that car of yours is beautiful, and sounds as good as it looks. Nice meeting you. Jeff Hyder, Good job out there. When we talked before we met up i figured i'd have to do a bit of work on the laptop. Surprisingly enough, you did a great job. Keep working at it. Feel free to contact me about anything we discussed. Tom Meyers, Klifton Keplinger, & Scott Welch, you three are always a good time to hang around. Unfortunately there wasnt much time for that this weekend. Maybe next year. Congrats to both of you on your placings this weekend. Garcia Garcia, glad to see again, and congrats on how you did. Wish i had time to demo the Bug. Next time. John Kiser, im glad i was finally able to listen to one of your cars. It was great. Its also always nice getting to talk to you about things/concepts that im still working at. Thanks for always being willing to help me, and im sure many others out. Bob Johann, sad to see that its the last year with the contour. I'm just hoping to see you out there again with something new next year! Mick Shuck, nice finally meeting you, and the install looks as badass as always. Maybe next year i can get some seat time in it. Pawel Rogowski, im glad to see you out there branching off into another part of this ridiculous hobby. Dan Erickson, Im very impressed with the car. For a simple install the midbass and overall ability of the system is killer. Good job on the pillars btw. Jeffrey Hald, nice to finally meet you. Your trunk looks ****in sweet. Hopefully next year i can get a chance to listen to it. Michael Myers, again, nice to finally meet you. Your install is very tastefully done, and is one of the most accurate cars i heard to date. Good job. Ben Zimmerman your the ****ing man, and i love getting to see you. The Durango was awesome. My only regret is not getting to hear the BMW that you and Toby Broadfield built </3. Taylor Fade Gardner, Brandon Brumley, and Brad Knobloch.. I'm glad i got to meet you guys. You are definitely a fun bunch. Because of you guys i can say "I went to MECA Finals and all i got was a stupid mug i stole from T-Fade" lol. Congrats on second place Taylor, and great start brandon. Keep at it. Hats off to John Borges of Zapco for being there and supporting his guys. Congrats to Charles Haley for taking home Best Of Best Of Show. Robert Anderson, great job on your install. Your pillars and trunk setup are both unique, good looking, and functional. Nice meeting you. Tam Nguyen. Where the hell do i start with you.. Your the nicest dude out there, and you always look like your gunna steal all of the ladies at the event. Thank you for being there for me personally, as a distributor to products i offer, as support for team Audible Physics, and as a sponsor to the event. You deserve nothing but praise. Bill Gunsallus, your FJ just keeps getting better and better. Steve really knocked those pillars and kicks out of the park. Jason Carter, always good seeing you and chatting with you. Unfortunately we didnt get to do that much this time around. Jay Mcgraw, good **** on your results in the 2x. Always good seeing you as well. Im glad i was of some help to you. Jeremy Huston, it was nice meeting you, and thanks for letting me have a go at your truck. Those Audio Development plates and neos ****ing kick ass. Adam Schlepphorst.. man, it worries me how alike we are. You are easily my favorite person to hang around during events. Your no ****s given, lets all laugh attitude matches mine and i love it. Never change. Even on the internet. Screw anyone that says otherwise lol. Matt Hall.. when you messaged me all those years ago about an "amp test" i was doing, i thought our quick convo would leave off at that. Fortunately it didnt. Seeing you take that passion and turn it into Revelation Audio is what i love and is exactly what i did. Its great to see you out there busting ass to make sure your crew is ready to go for any event. No one does it like you, and i cant wait to see what you do next when your back in the lanes.

One more person who deserves a shoutout of his own. Steve Weigner, i dont even know where to start with you. Your skill, dedication, class, sportsmanship, and will to help others is totally unmatched. You are not only available to me at any time during any day for a phone call to help, but you are there for ANYONE who seems to ask for help. You ran around like an absolute mad man helping to make sure all of your friends were ready for this event before your car was even tuned, and had a smile on your face the whole time. I'm proud to call you my friend, and strive to be half the person you are. You are the real winner. But for ****s sake, hit your shots.

If i forgot anyone, im sorry. I have a terrible memory and just got in the door from a 13 hour drive.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

SkizeR said:


> thats honestly really impressive considering there were 20(?) in that class


I'm not surprised Jeff placed so high considering how good it sounded when he left the Nashville meet. Couldn't believe what they were able to squeeze out of it. Look forward to spending more time in it soon. Keep at it Jeff!


----------



## Audi_SQ4

I wanted to thank everyone that stopped by for a demo and offered your thoughts and suggestions while at the Finals... Was able to listen some absolutely fantastic sounding cars... The quality level of ALL the cars have exponentially grown...

It was a fun time !!!



Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CBS13WRX

Mullings said:


> What car was yours? I finished 3rd in the 2x extreme class, you had to see me, it was the blue Prius I was putting together at the show cuz I didn’t plan on going since the car wasn’t ready but said give it a try, judging was supposed to be on Sunday so I thought I had time Saturday to finish and tune when Kyle ragsdale walked up and ask if I was ready and I said not till Sunday for judging and he said nope I have to finish now and gave me about half an hour . When he came back I was level matching and fine tuning the time alignment and he said “it’s now or never” so I let him jump in and at the announcements I wasn’t even thinking about even making the top 5 till they called my name, everybody that was around my car while I was working on it was shocked, I couldn’t believe I managed to pull off a 81on a unfinished tune. So on Sunday morning I asked Kyle to go listen to the car and give his thoughts and he said all it needs is more sub bass and minor fine tuning, same feedback from mike young and two other judges. Overall it was a blast though, I demo so many cars that in the end bill call me like 3 times to listen to his truck but my ears was shot at that time.


I had the black Jetta next to the red Mustang and I was the guy with the beard and wearing the black Audiofrog t-shirt and you said you was wanting to get some Audiofrog speakers.


----------



## Mullings

Ooooooooohhhhh I remember you, congrats on your placing man, your car had to sound good considering the amount of cars in your class.


----------



## TaylorFade

In case anyone cares... I had fun.


----------



## lowcel

TaylorFade said:


> In case anyone cares... I had fun.


Nice meeting you Taylor.


----------



## ErinH

TaylorFade said:


> In case anyone cares... I had fun.


TL;DR. 


Kidding, of course. Was good to meet you and Brad this weekend.


----------



## captainobvious

Was a great time- lot's of fun.


I ended up winning my first championship 


Iasca ProAm INAC - Champion
Iasca ProAm 3x Event- 1st
Meca Extreme Finals- 2nd place
Meca Extreme 2x Event- 2nd place




Had a blast although the first 2 days were pretty hectic running around to so many different cars and getting some tuning done. Gotta keep pushing to improve to get that elusive Meca championship!!


----------



## leoleal86

captainobvious said:


> Was a great time- lot's of fun.
> 
> 
> I ended up winning my first championship
> 
> 
> Iasca ProAm INAC - Champion
> Iasca ProAm 3x Event- 1st
> Meca Extreme Finals- 2nd place
> Meca Extreme 2x Event- 2nd place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a blast although the first 2 days were pretty hectic running around to so many different cars and getting some tuning done. Gotta keep pushing to improve to get that elusive Meca championship!!


Congratulations buddy, I didnt have time to hear your truck, I hope so see you at College Station 

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mrichard89

Anyone know anything about this beast with the Phoenix Gold Zen 9? Who's car is it and what's in it? Looks pretty cool


----------



## naiku

captainobvious said:


> I ended up winning my first championship
> 
> 
> Iasca ProAm INAC - Champion
> Iasca ProAm 3x Event- 1st
> Meca Extreme Finals- 2nd place
> Meca Extreme 2x Event- 2nd place


Congratulations, that's awesome.


----------



## lowcel

captainobvious said:


> Was a great time- lot's of fun.
> 
> 
> I ended up winning my first championship
> 
> 
> Iasca ProAm INAC - Champion
> Iasca ProAm 3x Event- 1st
> Meca Extreme Finals- 2nd place
> Meca Extreme 2x Event- 2nd place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a blast although the first 2 days were pretty hectic running around to so many different cars and getting some tuning done. Gotta keep pushing to improve to get that elusive Meca championship!!


Congratulations again! One of these days I will get to hear that thing.


----------



## SQ Audi

mrichard89 said:


> Anyone know anything about this beast with the Phoenix Gold Zen 9? Who's car is it and what's in it? Looks pretty cool


Rob something I believe. Talked to him briefly. RAM front speakers, not sure of subs


----------



## SkizeR

mrichard89 said:


> Anyone know anything about this beast with the Phoenix Gold Zen 9? Who's car is it and what's in it? Looks pretty cool


Robert Anderson's car. Audible Physics RG100 and RG50 in the pillars. Not sure about midbass. JBL GTI subs.


----------



## lowcel

CBS13WRX said:


> I am probably going to be buying some sort of portable power station.


Did you end up using a power station? If so how did it work out?


----------



## JayinMI

knever3 said:


> Great news guys! A coworker agreed to switch me days so I can go! I can't wait I am so excited to meet you all this is so welcoming. I just need to know where to get a hotel if anyone is familiar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I may have asked before, but where in Michigan?

This year, I stayed at the Hilton Garden Inn Louisville Airport (literally across the street from the venue.) Worked out pretty good except for the 4am emergency wake up call. lol. There are probably 5 hotels within walking distance. The event is at the Kentucky Expo Center, more specifically Broadbent Arena. Might be good info for next year. If not for construction, it would have been like a 6.5 hr drive going down through IN. I prefer driving through Ohio, so I went to Bojangles' on my way to JP Jones' shop (Autosound of Lexington) then home via I75.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI

SkizeR said:


> Robert Anderson's car. Audible Physics RG100 and RG50 in the pillars. Not sure about midbass. JBL GTI subs.


Super cool guy to talk to. I got the impression the Zen9 belonged to Peter Holm in the Celica next to him and was on loan.



lowcel said:


> Congratulations again! One of these days I will get to hear that thing.


You were only like 6 cars away! lol. I missed getting demos in some of the cars, and then Winfred dragged me around to some cars that he said I really needed to hear toward the end. Tim's Sequoia was amazing and dead quiet outside. Bruce, I gotta know where to find that Fireworks track. I heard it in your truck at SVR in '17 I think, and this year. I feel like the dynamics were way better than at SVR. Extremely realistic.



SkizeR said:


> thats honestly really impressive considering there were 20(?) in that class





D34dl1fter said:


> Bruce how could you he was in that car the entire weekend with the laptop and mic connected to him I think...LOL jk well sort of.... it wasnt the entire time just 75 %
> 
> For anyone that doesnt know he is just an all around great guy but also a perfectionist with relentless drive so he was very busy making sure to present a great sounding car after the long trip from ny...I'm happy to call him a friend, one of the many I've met through car audio and going to shows.
> 
> Look out not only for his car to place well in the lanes next year but also his install skills to be put on full display because he is the same in that area as well.
> 
> Great job at your first finals brother...there are good things ahead for you


Who's car? Kevin's? Seemed like he just kept trying to make it better. I don't know how many times I'd come past the Versa, and see him in there all weekend. lol

I didn't compete at Finals (0 points to qualify, lol) but I entered the MECA 2X. I took 3rd in Mod Street. I think the only demos I gave all weekend were Nick Adams (of course, he helped me tune it Saturday after I made the tune Nick Apicella did worse) and Nick Wingate. I had one other person ask, but I think Mike was judging it at the time, and he never came back.

Maybe next year, I'll get to give more too.

Jay


----------



## lowcel

Jay, send me your email and I’ll send it to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

